# How to kill a Toyota.



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 4, 2009)

Very interesting set of videos.  A TV crew attempt to destroy a Toyota Hilux.

Part 1
Part 2
Part 3

I highly recommend you watch them.  :3


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 5, 2009)

just awesome how much that car can take^^


----------



## Tobias_foxfire (Nov 5, 2009)

When in doubt. C4


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 5, 2009)

that was cool I want one xD


----------



## TDK (Nov 5, 2009)

Gotta love those wacky Brits on Top Gear, Captain Slow FTW.

Why can't America have quality TV like this... ;-;


----------



## Tobias_foxfire (Nov 5, 2009)

Motor Mouth said:


> Gotta love those wacky Brits on Top Gear, Captain Slow FTW.
> 
> Why can't America have quality TV like this... ;-;




Uhhhh because we're stupid?


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 5, 2009)

TOP GEAR FTW

I love that show. Soooo much. They now display that car/truck in the studio every episode =D
There is all sorts of mad crap from that show, such as trying to launch a Reliant Robin into space xD


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Nov 5, 2009)

Some say, it's impossible for him to wear socks. And that he's terrified of ducks. All we know is, he's called the Stig.

Top Gear is the awesome.


----------



## TheNewfie (Nov 5, 2009)

Only goes to show how well built some of this old trucks were. =)


----------



## Tobias_foxfire (Nov 5, 2009)

TheNewfie said:


> Only goes to show how well built some of this old trucks were. =)



I don't like the way cars are made today, they seem to be made out of nothing but plastic >.<  I am hoping my first car will be a 1999 BMW 740 IL   Damn that's a fast car for the money ^^


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 5, 2009)

I think it's a matter of year and materials, not actual company, in this case. My friend has a friggin indestructible Toyota 1970 pick up truck. My Grandpa has an 1960 OG pick up truck, and my dad's 2004 fully-loaded truck has had more problems than those two trucks combined.

Vehicles used to be amazing 10 years back.


----------



## Tobias_foxfire (Nov 5, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I think it's a matter of year and materials, not actual company, in this case. My friend has a friggin indestructible Toyota 1970 pick up truck. My Grandpa has an 1960 OG pick up truck, and my dad's 2004 fully-loaded truck has had more problems than those two trucks combined.
> 
> Vehicles used to be amazing 10 years back.




The newer Mini Coopers are shit. The originals were so quick and affordable and hardly ever broke down. These new ones they make bounce around so much in the turns it's like the whole chassis is made wrong


----------



## Dass (Nov 5, 2009)

Top Gear is the best car show ever.


----------



## TheNewfie (Nov 5, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I think it's a matter of year and materials, not actual company, in this case. My friend has a friggin indestructible Toyota 1970 pick up truck. My Grandpa has an 1960 OG pick up truck, and my dad's 2004 fully-loaded truck has had more problems than those two trucks combined.
> 
> Vehicles used to be amazing 10 years back.



agreed

but its not only cars and trucks but also things like ATVs and ski-doos.
I got a 1995 bearcat 440 she's old but I have had no problems with her yet.


----------



## Carenath (Nov 5, 2009)

It's been firmly established in the annals of History, that Top Gear is, fucking awesome.
With such classics as:
Gambon Corner..
Converting a Merc into a Cottage-on-Wheels..
The Cool Wall..
Captain Slow driving a Buggatti Veyron at 253mph on a test-track..

Anyone catch their trip in America... through Alabama... Christ.


----------



## Gonebatty (Nov 5, 2009)

Motor Mouth said:


> Gotta love those wacky Brits on Top Gear, Captain Slow FTW.
> 
> Why can't America have quality TV like this... ;-;



Mythbusters. They blew up an suv. After they blew it up.


----------

